# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Deltari ILIR

## bela70

Ket tem e QENI ILIR e solla ketu pasi mu duk me interes(nuk esht tem e imja po njefar Kuta kishte postuar).

JAM NJE ADHURUES I SHTAZVE POSAQERISHT I QENVE NDOSHTA DO TJU DUKET PAK QESHARAKE POR DUA TE DAL DIKU TJETER QENI SHARIT SI E QUAJME TANI DERI NE VITIN 1939 ESHTE QUAJTUR QENI ILIRE NE KETE VITE SERBET JA NDERUAN EMRIN DHE E PERVETESUAN SI QENI I SHARIT (SHARPLANINAC) DHE TANI MAQEDONIA GJITHASHTU BENE PERPJEKJE PER PERVETESIMIN E KESAJ SHTAZE QE RJEDHE QE NGA KOHA E ILIRVE DUKE PARE SE ASHKUSH NUK NDERMER ASGJE NE KETE LAMI SE BASHKU ME NJE KINOLOG (VETERTINAR)KEMI FORMUAR SHOQATEN E QILA QUHET\" DELTARI ILIRE\" DHE SHPREWSOJME NE NDIHMEN E TE GJITHVE SE SE SHPEJTI DO JA RIKTHEJME EMRIN E VERTET SHPRESOJ SE DO TE HASI NE MIERKUPTIM




Blerim Vokshi

Anëtar








Mesazhe: 401
Regjistruar: 30-1-2003
Lokalizimi: Kosov Peje
Anëtari është JoNëlinjë

Humori: 
 Postuar më 19-2-2003 në 20:13    

Nukl eshte qesharake

Mirseardhje zotri kuta,se pari te lus per postime te kontrollosh ne te ardhmen se ku i poston dhe mos te behet gabim,kesi lloj gagime kam ber dhe une ne fillim pasi nuk isha i informuar me faqen plotsisht,po nuk eshte problem. 
Qdo pakuptimsi dhe ngatres me faqen qe ke te lutem te ju drejtohesh stafi te eDSH dhe do e kesh ndihmen e tyre pa pertes. 


Pre temen qe ke hap edhe un te perkrahi pasi nuk eshte qesharake qe t'i kethej gjerat tona qe na u "vodhen" nga serbet gjat gjith ketyre viteve te pushtimit nga to edhe nese eshte fjala si ne ket rast pervetsimi i rases se qenit ilir qe e ben si te tyre "harpllaninac" siq po shihet edhe nga sqarimi yte emri u ndra vetem e vetyem qe te humben gjurmet e lidhjes se tij si qen autokton ilir,e pasi qe ne jemi pasardhe te tyre te mos ket lidhje fare me ne,ta e bej kinse si rac autoktone serbe. 

Me te mira nga bashkqytetari yte Bela.




kalemi

Anëtar








Mesazhe: 88
Regjistruar: 25-6-2002
Anëtari është JoNëlinjë

Humori: :-I
 Postuar më 28-2-2003 në 17:54    

Zoteri, ju uroj per nismen. 
Do te ish me interes te na pershkruanit me ne detaje kete fenomen. 
Cfare dihet mbi keta qen rrace? Cfare eshte e dokumentuar ne ndonje forme zyrtare dhe cfare e percjelle gojarisht? 
Ne c'menyre po kerkojne serbet ta ndryshojne emrin apo historikun e kesaj sepcieje? 
Ne c'menyre keni menduar te reagoni per te ndihmuar ne parandalimin e ketij fenomeni? 
Cfare keni ndermend dhe sa ju lejojne kushtet? 

Me respekt.




Blerim Vokshi

Anëtar








Mesazhe: 401
Regjistruar: 30-1-2003
Lokalizimi: Kosov Peje
Anëtari është JoNëlinjë

Humori: 
 Postuar më 28-2-2003 në 18:24    

Kjo rac qenesh esht e njohur qe nga kohrat ilire,te cilen e kan perdor per te ruajt kopet e tyre,dhe ne arena ne dyluftim me luan,apo ndermesveti,esht fenomen qe flitet se esht e vetmja rac qe i ka dal para luanit pa frig,poashtu sod eshte ni nder te vetmet qe dylufton me ujkun dhe ne te shumten e rasteve e mund. 
Per ket,dyluftim me ujkun,kjo shoqat disponon edhe me videokaset te gjiruar diku para 30 vitesh nga disa francez ne malet e sharit,se si nje qev mbyet 2 ujqe. 

Per emrin e tij,po mundohen t'ia kethejn pasi serbet i'a kan nderuar nga Deltari Ilir qe e kishte ne Shar Pllaninac ,dhe po mundohen ta e pervetsoj si rac e teritorit te tyre,e ku eshte edhe me qesharake jan ut ne "dyluftim" me Maqedonsit,ku edhe ata pretendojn se atyre ju takon. 

Tani kjo shoqat po mundohet te regjistrohet edhe ne Federaten nderkombetare,dhe pastaj atje te bejme kerkesen qe te na e kthejn emrin dhe identitetin e tij si qen ilir qe ishte para shum viteve i regjistruar. 


Dhash disa sqarime qe i kam te njohura,pasi keta te shoqates i njoh personalisht,per me teper mund te na informoj Kuta. 


PS: Asgje nuk esht e tepert kur kerkon at qe te takon.Edhe ather kur esht fjala per nje qen.




Blerim Vokshi

Anëtar








Mesazhe: 401
Regjistruar: 30-1-2003
Lokalizimi: Kosov Peje
Anëtari është JoNëlinjë

Humori: 
 Postuar më 6-3-2003 në 19:04    

Me falni se e kam postu shum te madh formatin. 

Mos ma merrni per keq por duke qene se po kemi veshtiresi te medha ne Kuvend u detyrova ti fshi ato fotot e medha. 

Anton




KUTA

I sapoardhur








Mesazhe: 6
Regjistruar: 19-2-2003
Lokalizimi: peje
Anëtari është JoNëlinjë

Humori: 
 Postuar më 10-3-2003 në 18:47    

po siq e kam qekur edhe ma larte ne kemi formuar federaten kinologjike te paren ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare u kemi derguar leter pothuajse te gjitha federatave kinologjike per punen tone por per te luftuar qe te rithkthejm emrine duhet pune se pari nevojitet qe standardizohet qeni ilire si qe kane ne te gjithe boten me standardizimi n nenkuptojme qe te jemi me speqifik matjet e deltarit si nga madhesia ashtu forma e kokes pesha etj qe te gjitha keto deri me tani jane perfundim e siper dhe kurre te arihet e gjithe kjo ne do te pranohemi nga te gjitha federatat keto qe iqeka me heret do te jene nje arme e forte per te luftuar qe te rikthehet emri i vertet sepse serbet te gjitha keto matje i kane kryer shume perpara dhe i kane pervetesuar ashtu si u ka pelqyer atyre si psh kane mbarsuar deltarin ilire me ndonje rase tjeter qe ai te duket sa ma i bukur por qe shume veti tjera i ka humbur dhe ato matje qe ata i kane bere nuk kane qene orgjinale ne muajin maj do te na vizitoj federata kinologjike e kroaqise dhe nepermjet do te mbajne seminare ketu ne kosove dhe nepermjet tyre ne do te shfaqim programin tone ekzistone edhe nje liber ne gjuhen kroate aty paraqitet se para vitit 1939 se emri i deltarit ilire ju eshte ndruar me emrine sarplaninaq dhe ekzistojne shume shoqata kinologjike qe kane njohuri me kete fenomen si psh shoqata suedeze ne kemi pasur kontakte nepermjet internetit dhe ata kane pohuar se dijne per kete dukuri ne keto dite dele edhe gazeta e p[are me emrine deltari ilire faktet jane keto




kalemi

Anëtar








Mesazhe: 88
Regjistruar: 25-6-2002
Anëtari është JoNëlinjë

Humori: :-I
 Postuar më 26-3-2003 në 15:50    

Nuk e kam idene mbi kushtet dhe angazhimin qe egzistojne rreth kesaj ceshtjeje por me lejoni t'i referohem prezervimit te rraces Saluki, qe i ka rrenjet qysh ne Egjiptin e lashte. Fare mire mund te kopjohet ajo metode qe perdorin kultivuesit arabe te Salukit. 
Kane ndertuar nje rezervat ku mundohen te ruajne elemente qe kane karakteristikat me te theksuara te asaj rrace. Vec egzistenca e nje qendre te tille (sado e vogel por serioze ama) i sherben qellimit, ruajtjes se races dhe dokumentimit te saj. Gjithashtu rezervati krijon kushte me te pershtatshme per studimin e kesaj rrace. Nese studimet perkthehen dhe botohen qellimi eshte arritur. Aq me mire nese terheqin vemendjen e ndonje organi si National Geographic. Kryefjala e kesaj ceshtjeje eshte ZHURMA pra. Por, mendoj qe ky qellim arrihet duke u perpjekur te terhiqet vemendja shkencerisht dhe jo politikisht.




fantomi

I sapoardhur








Mesazhe: 1
Regjistruar: 25-6-2003
Anëtari është JoNëlinjë

Humori: 
 Postuar më 25-6-2003 në 01:20    

QENI ILIR

Ju pershendes, ja edhe une jam nje adhurues i Qenit Ilir, rastesisht e gjeta kete Forum dhe me pelqeu tema e hapur dhe mu per kete po ua postoj nje shkrim qe e kam shkruar disa muaj me heret dhe e cila eshte e botuar ne faqen e tetova.de dhe ne disa faqe tjera. Shpresoje se teksti do te ju pelqen.Flm 

QENI ILIR 
Vetëm disa dinin për atë, njerëzit e kanë çmuar,e kanë dashtur, e kanë ritur dhe i janë mahnitur bukurisë së tij, edhe ujqët largoheshin nga rruga dhe i përulen fuqisë së tijë, shqipet e lashta fluturonin mbi to dhe u këndonin epe trimerore këtyre trimave dhe nga lartësia shihnin dhe dëshmojnë për betejat e përgjakshme me bishat nëpër malet e larta.Në bjeshket e larta të malit Shar thuhet se është më shum se 2000 vjet, ashtu i vetëm ashtu trim dhe besnik,ashtu si që i ka hije emrit të tijë : QENI ILIR. 

I regjistruar ne FCI si qeni i Ilireve që nga viti 1ë30 me numrin rendor 41, më vonë në vitin 1957 me propozim te LKJ (2) emëri I ndërohet në Qeni Jugosllav I malit Shar (sharpllaninac). 


Disa karakteristika interesante: 

Ështe shum I vetdijshëm dhe shum I lidhur për pronarin dhe kur nuk largohet nga ai, është I urtë por i rept kur duhet, edhe diteve të sodit i ka mbajtur ato karakteristika te cilët janëvyrtytëe këij qeni. 


Numri me i madh i kësaj race gjendet në malin Shar, por kjo race gjindet edhe nëpër shum vende të botës ku njihet si njëri ndër qent më besnik për ruajtjen e dhenve dhe detyrave tjera të dhëna. 
Në vitin 1970 janë importuar më shumë se 200 qen vetëm në Amerikën veriore, por kjo nuk është e vetmja,nëpër shum shtete ka vende të posacëm ku ruhet pastërtia e kësaj race. 

Qeni Ilir është njëra nga racat e qenve barinj më të vjetër në botë, me shekuj pa prekje me raca tjera të qeneve, natyra e vrazhd e ka bërë të fortë, të ashpër, luftetar, mbrojtes i vërtet, nuk ikën as prej turmave të ujqve as prej arushave. Ka vetëm një pronar, dhe ai nuk është vetëm pronar por ai e sheh edhe si bashkeluftetar.
Ky qen është shum i qete, njëkohesisht është shum i ashper por vetem atëher kur për atë është nevoja. Është shum i fortë dhe është i gatshëm ti kundërvihet edhe kundërshtarit shum më të fortë për ta mbrojtur pronarin dhe atë që i është dhënë për ta ruajtur, ai lufton deri në fund pa mar parasysh se i është rezikuar edhe jeta. Ky qen është rojtar me instikt, nuk i nevojiten dresura të ndryshme. 
Një vyrtytë e tijë është që kur nuk leh pa arsye, i është shum besnik pronarit të vet dhe nuk i beson askujt tjetër, edhe pse disa herë kur dikush vjen në miqësi e pranon mikun 
por njëkohesisht duke vështruar çdo hap të tij. 

Me siguri kjo do te habit disa nga ju, temë e cila edhe per mua eshte e cuditeshme. 
Ka kohë që lexoj dhe dita më ditë më shtohet interesi për këtë. 
Pyes veten se si është e mundur që ne Shqiptarët të jemi aq te painteresuar për nje pjesë të historisë sonë, athua vallë duhet gjurmuar vetëm nëpër kështjëlla, libra etj. 
Lexoj neper faqe te ndryshme të internetit për Qenin Ilir, nëpër shumë gjuhë të botës janë të mbushura plotë me lëvdata vyrtyet e këtij qeni, në të vetmen gjuhë që nuk ka asgjë të shkruar është ajo gjuhë e pasardhësve të emrit që e mban edhe vete ai... në gjuhën e pasardhsve të Ilireve në gjuhën Shqipe. 
Ne të cilët gjoksit i rahim dhe i themi vetes Shqiptarë, para hundës sonë dikush na vjedh një cop të historisë sonë, na vjedh një histori që daton më shum se 2000 vjet, populli i cili e haron historinë e vet e ka rëndë të gjejë edhe ardhmerinë e vet. 
Ç´do të bënim sikur dikush do të donte të na vjedhë formulën e pagezimit e të e emërojë me ndonjë emër tjetër, me siguri se për këtë do te ishte bë nje huti e madhe dhe të gjithë ne do të dilnim të e mbronim nëse duhet edhe me gjak, e kurse në anën tjetër ky tjetri është vetëm qen, qen i cili nuk ia vlen gjë edhe pse e ka emrin QENI I ILIRËVE. 
Do të kisha bërë një pyetje ? 
Sa shtete do të kishin dhënë gjithcka vetëm e vetëm të e kenë këtë fat të kenë një race e njohtur në tërë botën përveq se atje ku duhet të jetë më e njohtur. 
Ndoshta neve shqiptarve na duket poshtërsi të miremi me problematika të qenve, ndoshta mu edhe nga ky shkak më ky qen nuk njihet si qen Ilir por njihet si qen Jugosllav... 
Shpresojë se një ditë dikujt nga ne do ti kujtohet që të mer një iniciativë dhe më së fundi të e thirë edhe ate qen me emrin e vet ashtu si që e kan thirur para 1957 ... 
Më nuk ka Jugosllavi... 
E ai ende qëndron ashtu besnik, ashtu i fortë me ato barinj që u bëjnë shoqëri,e njerzit le ta cmojnë,le ta duan, le ta risin dhe ti mahniten bukurisë së tij, edhe ujqët le te largohen nga rruga e tij, shqipet e lashta le të fluturojn mbi to dhe le të këndojn epe trimerore, dhe nga lartesia le të shiqojnë betejat e përgjakeshme me bishat nëpër malet e larta. 
E ne do të mbetemi edhe më tej me shiqim të vrazhd, do të themi ato jan vetem qen ... 

E ky qen Ilir do te mbetet serisht më afër diellit, aty tek Kodra e Diellit duke u ngrohur nga rezet e arta, e shiqimi i tije do të jet i drejtuar kah ne... 

Pregaditi: Bujamin Rushiti 
fsh. Cellopek 
© tetova.de 

fantomi ka atashuar këtë imazh:

----------


## bela70

Kjo federat ndodhet ne qytetib tim dhe ka dhe faqen e vet ne internet.....Qeniilir2003@hotmail.com

Jan organizat qe po luftoj qe tia kthejn emrin dhe vendelindjen qenit ilir te cilen po mundohen serbia e maqedonia ta e pervetsojn per vete,ju lutem te ndihmoni pasi po perballen me veshtersi financiare,te cilat po ju nevojiten per aktivitete te ndryshme,e ku me e rendesishmja nder to esht gazeta te cilen e kan botuar keto dit me emrin Deltari ilir.

Pra edhe njeher ju lus qe t,i ndihmojm me artikuj komente e shkrime sa me profesionale.
Me te mira bela.

----------


## IllyrianWarlord

nje race qenesh shume e vjeter dhe jashtzakonisht e paster, ky qan eshte tipik shqiptar edhe pse shkijet dhe sllavomaqedonet mundohen ta bejne te tyrin 

"HISTORIATI: Deltari Ilir është racë autoktone që mendohet se  ka prejardhje nga lindja e largët  Tibeti, nga raca e vjetër Doga e Tibetit apo Mastifi i Tibetit i cili ka ardhur para mija vitësh në gadishullin ballkanik, në trojet Ilire dhe aty është formuar raca autoktone - qeni Mollos. Mollosët, fis i njohur Ilir, që është marrë me blegtori ekstensive dhe ka kultivuar qen të tillë autokton. Nga ata ne sot kemi racën e Deltarit ilir i cili ka përjetuar të njëjtin fat sikurse edhe populli që është pasardhës i Ilirëve. Kësaj race jo vetëm që i është ndërruar emri por çdo herë iu kanë dhënë edhe tiparet e gabueshme, si në pikpamje morfologjike ashtu edhe në pikpamje të karakterit dhe tipareve. ... "  FKK - Federate Kinologjike e Kosoves


per ma shume informata:
FEDERATA KINOLOGJIKE E KOSOVES


QENI ILIR    Pregaditi: Bujamin Rushiti 

"Vetëm disa dinin për atë, njerëzit e kanë çmuar,e kanë dashtur, e kanë ritur dhe i janë mahnitur bukurisë së tij, edhe ujqët largoheshin nga rruga dhe i përulen fuqisë së tijë, shqipet e lashta fluturonin mbi to dhe u këndonin epe trimerore këtyre trimave dhe nga lartësia shihnin dhe dëshmojnë për betejat e përgjakshme me bishat nëpër malet e larta.Në bjeshket e larta të malit Shar thuhet se është më shum se 2000 vjet, ashtu i vetëm ashtu trim dhe besnik,ashtu si që i ka hije emrit të tijë : QENI ILIR.

I regjistruar ne FCI si qeni i Ilireve që nga viti 1ë30 me numrin rendor 41, më vonë në vitin 1957 me propozim te LKJ (2) emëri I ndërohet në Qeni Jugosllav I malit Shar (sharpllaninac).


Disa karakteristika interesante:

Ështe shum I vetdijshëm dhe shum I lidhur për pronarin dhe kur nuk largohet nga ai, është I urtë por i rept kur duhet, edhe diteve të sodit i ka mbajtur ato karakteristika te cilët janëvyrtytëe këij qeni.


Numri me i madh i kësaj race gjendet në malin Shar, por kjo race gjindet edhe nëpër shum vende të botës ku njihet si njëri ndër qent më besnik për ruajtjen e dhenve dhe detyrave tjera të dhëna.
Në vitin 1970 janë importuar më shumë se 200 qen vetëm në Amerikën veriore, por kjo nuk është e vetmja,nëpër shum shtete ka vende të posacëm ku ruhet pastërtia e kësaj race.

Qeni Ilir është njëra nga racat e qenve barinj më të vjetër në botë, me shekuj pa prekje me raca tjera të qeneve, natyra e vrazhd e ka bërë të fortë, të ashpër, luftetar, mbrojtes i vërtet, nuk ikën as prej turmave të ujqve as prej arushave. Ka vetëm një pronar, dhe ai nuk është vetëm pronar por ai e sheh edhe si bashkeluftetar.
Ky qen është shum i qete, njëkohesisht është shum i ashper por vetem atëher kur për atë është nevoja. Është shum i fortë dhe është i gatshëm ti kundërvihet edhe kundërshtarit shum më të fortë për ta mbrojtur pronarin dhe atë që i është dhënë për ta ruajtur, ai lufton deri në fund pa mar parasysh se i është rezikuar edhe jeta. Ky qen është rojtar me instikt, nuk i nevojiten dresura të ndryshme.
Një vyrtytë e tijë është që kur nuk leh pa arsye, i është shum besnik pronarit të vet dhe nuk i beson askujt tjetër, edhe pse disa herë kur dikush vjen në miqësi e pranon mikun
por njëkohesisht duke vështruar çdo hap të tij.

Me siguri kjo do te habit disa nga ju, temë e cila edhe per mua eshte e cuditeshme.
Ka kohë që lexoj dhe dita më ditë më shtohet interesi për këtë.
Pyes veten se si është e mundur që ne Shqiptarët të jemi aq te painteresuar për nje pjesë të historisë sonë, athua vallë duhet gjurmuar vetëm nëpër kështjëlla, libra etj.
Lexoj neper faqe te ndryshme të internetit për Qenin Ilir, nëpër shumë gjuhë të botës janë të mbushura plotë me lëvdata vyrtyet e këtij qeni, në të vetmen gjuhë që nuk ka asgjë të shkruar është ajo gjuhë e pasardhësve të emrit që e mban edhe vete ai... në gjuhën e pasardhsve të Ilireve në gjuhën Shqipe.
Ne të cilët gjoksit i rahim dhe i themi vetes Shqiptarë, para hundës sonë dikush na vjedh një cop të historisë sonë, na vjedh një histori që daton më shum se 2000 vjet, populli i cili e haron historinë e vet e ka rëndë të gjejë edhe ardhmerinë e vet.
Ç´do të bënim sikur dikush do të donte të na vjedhë formulën e pagezimit e të e emërojë me ndonjë emër tjetër, me siguri se për këtë do te ishte bë nje huti e madhe dhe të gjithë ne do të dilnim të e mbronim nëse duhet edhe me gjak, e kurse në anën tjetër ky tjetri është vetëm qen, qen i cili nuk ia vlen gjë edhe pse e ka emrin QENI I ILIRËVE.
Do të kisha bërë një pyetje ?
Sa shtete do të kishin dhënë gjithcka vetëm e vetëm të e kenë këtë fat të kenë një race e njohtur në tërë botën përveq se atje ku duhet të jetë më e njohtur.
Ndoshta neve shqiptarve na duket poshtërsi të miremi me problematika të qenve, ndoshta mu edhe nga ky shkak më ky qen nuk njihet si qen Ilir por njihet si qen Jugosllav...
Shpresojë se një ditë dikujt nga ne do ti kujtohet që të mer një iniciativë dhe më së fundi të e thirë edhe ate qen me emrin e vet ashtu si që e kan thirur para 1957 ...
Më nuk ka Jugosllavi...
E ai ende qëndron ashtu besnik, ashtu i fortë me ato barinj që u bëjnë shoqëri,e njerzit le ta cmojnë,le ta duan, le ta risin dhe ti mahniten bukurisë së tij, edhe ujqët le te largohen nga rruga e tij, shqipet e lashta le të fluturojn mbi to dhe le të këndojn epe trimerore, dhe nga lartesia le të shiqojnë betejat e përgjakeshme me bishat nëpër malet e larta.
E ne do të mbetemi edhe më tej me shiqim të vrazhd, do të themi ato jan vetem qen ...

E ky qen Ilir do te mbetet serisht më afër diellit, aty tek Kodra e Diellit duke u ngrohur nga rezet e arta, e shiqimi i tije do të jet i drejtuar kah ne..."

----------


## Kreksi

ËNGJELLI I BARDHË

Perpos qenit Ilirë keni harruar qenin me te famshem ne botë, qenine Delmatve !

Sllavet kete race nuk e sollen perej karpateve por e gjeten aty tek ne ne Delmacine tone të dashur dhe te assimiluar...

kam deshire te te me spjegoni pere historin e nje qeni tjeter qe eshte i njohur, ndoshta qeni i sharrit eshte quajtur keshtu me pare.
Kur dikush ndonje njeri nuk i ndahet shokut te tije te ngushte tek ne thuhet fjala popullore; po i shkon mbrapa tije si qeni i Langarit...
ne fakt emri Langaros me duket qe eshte emer i nje princi ilire i cili kishte nje qen besnik qe si ndahej kurre...
prandaj ka gjasa se behet fjale pere qenet e sotem te sharrit.

Nje here, kur isha i vogel u zgjova ne mengjez dhe pash ne pojaten tone ne mesin e deleve nje qene te madh, qe ne fillim kujtova se ishte ndonje dele e e huaj por kur iu afrova me afer vrejta se ishte nje qen dhe menjehere e levizi bishtin dhe mu afrua..
Ai kishte bere roje tere naten ne mesin e tufes se deleve.
Kur erdhi pastaj edhe gjyshi imi mora vesh nga ai se ky ishte nje qen i Sharrit qe me siguri kishte marrur arratin nga shtepia e pronarit, me siguri nga keqtrajtimi dhe kishte gjetur strehim ne oborrin tone.
Dita me dites u mesova me qenin e bardh si debora i cili as ai s'me ndahej. Shpeshehere e merrrnim edhe ne oden tone, ku shtrihej pran oxhakut si ne krye te vendit.
vinin fshataret tjere qe te vizitonin per çdo dite derisa nje mengjez hert u ndegjuan trokitjet ne deren tone.
Kur e hapa deren u shfaq nje njeri i panjohur me nje krryle ne dore.

Pasi u fut ne oden tone menjeheri qeni i kerceu ne gjokes, e ditem menjihere se ishte i zoti i tijë....
Me ne fund qe mos te zgjase me teper, kur u ndam te them te drejten me rrjedhen lotet...
se isha mesuar me te pere disa jave....
Ende e kam parasysh ate qen, aq te urte si ëngjell, qe ne te gjithe e pagezuam keshtu"ëngjelli i bardhë"
Kur doli nga pragu i shtepise te gjithe anetaret e familjes e percollen me lote ne sy nga dhimbja se me kurre s'do te shofim nje qenje aq te urte dhe te mençur .
pere mua ky ishte qeni i Langarit apo Langarosit...qeni me besnike ne trojet ilire.

----------


## RTP

*Beogradi kërkon që Malet e Sharrit të vëhen nën mbrojtjen e UNESKO-s * 

31jan2007 RTK

Enti për Mbrojtjen e Mjedisit natyror i Serbisë, e ka nominuar Parkun Nacional të Maleve të Sharrit për listën e thesarit natyror botëror të UNESKO-s dhe nëse nominimi miratohet ky lokalitet, gjatë vitit 2008, do të gjendej në atë listë, është thënë në një konferencë për gazetarë sot në Beograd.  

Sipas fjalëve të drejtores së këtij Enti, Lidija Amixhiq prioritetin për nominim Malet e Sharrit e kanë marrë në raport me rajonet tjera, para se gjithash për shkak të
pasurisë natyrore dhe llojlljshmërisë, por edhe për shkak të formës gjeografike e popullatës autoktone që i popullëzon ato vise. *"Pavarësisht se a do të merret ndonjë vendim lidhur me Kosovën, Malet e Sharrit do të shikohen si territor serb, për çka dëshmojnë jo vetëm njerëzit por edhe të mirat kulturore", ka thënë Amixhiq.* 

Sipas saj dokumenti për Malet e Sharrit do të dorëzohet më 2 shkurt në selinë e UNESKO-s në Paris, kurse procedura e mtëjme nuk do të jetë
e shpejtë, sepse komisioni shumëanëtarësh i kësaj organizate do të vij disa herë ta shoh lokalitetin dhe me siguri do të kërkojë dokumentacion shtojcë. Ajo ka thënë se nëqoftëse do të gjenden në listë, Malet e Sharrit do të ishin nën mbrojtje më të madhe edhe të KB
dhe të organizatave tjera e do të kishte edhe më shumë mjete për ruajtjen dhe edukimin lidhur me mbrojtjen e ambientit natyror. Sipas saj Malet e Sahrrit janë male të Ballkanit Qendor që shtrihen në pesë komuna të Kosovës – Shtërpcë, Suharekë, Kaçanik, Prizren dhe Gore dhe paraqesin udhëkryqin e të gjithë rrugëve të rëndësishme evropiane e ballkanike.

 :Mos:

----------


## betimi1

Ëndërr për vlerën

Paraardhësitë tanë, ilirët, ndër histori - pasuri të shumta që kanë lënë, shquhet ‘Qeni Ilir’. Me këtë pasuri lirshëm mund të themi që tregohet kontinuiteti i popullit shqiptar. 
Historiografia serbe përmes formave të ndryshme ka aluduar që populli shqiptar nuk është nga këto vende, apo siç fabulon politikani ‘demokrat’ serb, Vuk Drashkoviç: ‘’të sjellur nga shpellat e maleve të Azerbejxhanit’’. Kësioj, serbët, sipas historiografisë serbe, kanë qenë në këto vende para çdo kujt tjetër. Dhe jo rastësish ka ndodhur që emri  ‘Qenit Ilir’ të shëndërrohet në emrin: Yugoslavenski Pas Sharplaninac’, fatmjerësisht nuk kishte asnjë reagim. 
Njëra nga pyetjet  më të shpeshta është se si të rikthehet emri i mëhershëm i kësaj kafshe, të cilin e mbante para vitit 1939?, dhe a do të jetë e  mundur një gjë e tillë? 
Duke e parë mossinqeritetin tonë, lirshëm mund të themi që kjo është një ‘ëndërr qesharake’ dhe e pamundur edhe përkundër faktit që ka filluar një interesim i historianëve dhe simpatizuesve të kësaj kafshe. 
Ja nje ngjarje qe me ndodhi nje dite.Dola një ditë në treg për të blerë disa gjëra udhqimore dhe pasi u ndala në një vend një fëmi lakmonte për ta vjedhur një moll, fëmija mori mollen dhe vrapoi për të ikur shitsi menjëherë pas tij vrapoi për t’ia marrur mollen fëmijut, kishte vrapuar 1km dhe shitësi erdhi me moll në dorë dhe e la në vendin ku e kishte marrë fëmija, menjeherë reagoi mendja tek qeni ilir apo te kjo cop e historisë dhe thash me vete po si ka mundësi ta lëmë dikë të na vjedhë historinë para hundëve dhe të rrimë duar kryq, sipas mendimit tim me vlerë pati molla se sa historia e një populli. 


BETIMI 1 
NICKNAME: E KUQJA

----------


## betimi1

Ëndërr për vlerën

Paraardhësitë tanë, ilirët, ndër histori - pasuri të shumta që kanë lënë, shquhet ‘Qeni Ilir’. Me këtë pasuri lirshëm mund të themi që tregohet kontinuiteti i popullit shqiptar. 
Historiografia serbe përmes formave të ndryshme ka aluduar që populli shqiptar nuk është nga këto vende, apo siç fabulon politikani ‘demokrat’ serb, Vuk Drashkoviç: ‘’të sjellur nga shpellat e maleve të Azerbejxhanit’’. Kësioj, serbët, sipas historiografisë serbe, kanë qenë në këto vende para çdo kujt tjetër. Dhe jo rastësish ka ndodhur që emri  ‘Qenit Ilir’ të shëndërrohet në emrin: Yugoslavenski Pas Sharplaninac’, fatmjerësisht nuk kishte asnjë reagim. 
Njëra nga pyetjet  më të shpeshta është se si të rikthehet emri i mëhershëm i kësaj kafshe, të cilin e mbante para vitit 1939?, dhe a do të jetë e  mundur një gjë e tillë? 
Duke e parë mossinqeritetin tonë, lirshëm mund të themi që kjo është një ‘ëndërr qesharake’ dhe e pamundur edhe përkundër faktit që ka filluar një interesim i historianëve dhe simpatizuesve të kësaj kafshe. 
Ja nje ngjarje qe me ndodhi nje dite.Dola një ditë në treg për të blerë disa gjëra udhqimore dhe pasi u ndala në një vend një fëmi lakmonte për ta vjedhur një moll, fëmija mori mollen dhe vrapoi për të ikur shitsi menjëherë pas tij vrapoi për t’ia marrur mollen fëmijut, kishte vrapuar 1km dhe shitësi erdhi me moll në dorë dhe e la në vendin ku e kishte marrë fëmija, menjeherë reagoi mendja tek qeni ilir apo te kjo cop e historisë dhe thash me vete po si ka mundësi ta lëmë dikë të na vjedhë historinë para hundëve dhe të rrimë duar kryq, sipas mendimit tim me vlerë pati molla se sa historia e një populli. [/B][/B]
	E KUQJA

----------


## betimi1

Te nderuar zonja dhe zoterinj!
Meqenese edhe une jam nje nga adhuruesit e Qnit Ilir, ju kisha lutur qe ta hapim nje forum qe cdo kush nga ne te kontribuoj ne menyren e tij... me fotografi apo me shenime, me qellim te vleresimit te kesaj kafshe superiore.

Historia perseritet vetem ne kokat e atyre qe nuk e kujtojne!!!

----------


## KUSi

qeni i sharrit eshte qeni me i mire qe egziston , une per vete kam pas lloj lloj racash te qenve por me qenin e sharrit nuk krahasoj race tjeter


p.s kur te kem koh do te postoj edhe disa foto te qenve te sharrit qe i kemi ketu ne Tetove

----------


## KUSi

*ja ketu keni 3 pjese te nje videos qe eshte xhiruar ne vitin 1960 nga instituti jugosllav i qenve , kjo video eshte xhiruar ne malesin e Tetoves ku tregon per qenin e sharri ........... ndiqeni se eshte shum shum interesant* 

 Pjesa e pare  

 Pjesa e dyte 

 Pjesa e trete

----------


## bela70

Ja disa foto të qenve të kësaj race.

----------


## bela70

Kaloshi jr 1

----------


## bela70

kaloshi (me i miri nder te miret).

----------


## bela70

Rajtësit e kopesë, Deltarë ilir.

----------


## bela70

Një ndër më të mirët...

----------


## bela70

Kaloshi dhe Lysha

----------


## bela70

Bardhoshi...

----------


## baaroar

Epo kisha degjuar perralla me ujk e qen stani, por nuk me kishte shkuar kurre nder mend qe nje qen i vetem mund te vras ujkun...
Te lumte Kusi!
Pamjet ishin shume mbreselenese...

----------


## bela70

Ja dhe disa foto te bukura

----------


## bela70

Kjo foto është "background" e qertifikates se Fkk-së e regjistruar dhe lëshuar nga Ministria e Bujqësis së Kosoves.

----------

